# Shots pour too quick



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Currently using a Sage pro grinder with a Rancilio Silvia.

Dose 18g in a VST basket. First 10-12 secs of the shot pours nicely but then speeds up so finding it really difficult to get a 1:2 ratio.

Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the coffee? When roasted

Yep coffee speeds up,

Can you grind finer??


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the coffee? When roasted
> 
> Yep coffee speeds up,
> 
> Can you grind finer??


Coffee is Origin Ebenecer. Roasted a week ago. Could go down another 2 settings but that would be it. It sort of trickles to start with like syrup but then seems to pick up a lot of speed. Have looked through some vids on YouTube and none speed up anywhere near like mine do. Would never be able to run a shot for even 30 secs I don't think


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crippy said:


> Coffee is Origin Ebenecer. Roasted a week ago. Could go down another 2 settings but that would be it. It sort of trickles to start with like syrup but then seems to pick up a lot of speed. Have looked through some vids on YouTube and none speed up anywhere near like mine do. Would never be able to run a shot for even 30 secs I don't think


Well, you would, you would just have more than 36g in the cup...which may not be a bad thing. How much do you get at 30s out of interest?

Knowing things look OK at 10-12s isn't useful, it's the overall shot that you drink.

Unlikely your shots are speeding up abnormally unless you are way too fine and the puck is fracturing.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Well, you would, you would just have more than 36g in the cup...which may not be a bad thing. How much do you get at 30s out of interest?
> 
> Knowing things look OK at 10-12s isn't useful, it's the overall shot that you drink.
> 
> Unlikely your shots are speeding up abnormally unless you are way too fine and the puck is fracturing.


Really good point about the puck fracturing from too fine a grind. Using a bottomless portafilter might reveal more of what's happening.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Well, you would, you would just have more than 36g in the cup...which may not be a bad thing. How much do you get at 30s out of interest?
> 
> Knowing things look OK at 10-12s isn't useful, it's the overall shot that you drink.
> 
> Unlikely your shots are speeding up abnormally unless you are way too fine and the puck is fracturing.


This^^^^

It is common to look at youtube clip and go , my shots are too quick , not thick eniugh, too light , too dark , etc.

It really isnt helpful, different coffee, different machines .

For now stop worrying on the visuals , pull a shot , stop it as 36g , note time , taste.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It might be worth checking the setting of your grinder burrs as 3 seems to be rather fine to me even though grinders will vary. Save typing copy pasted from another thread



> You can check the burr settings *with care. *Empty and clean, set to finest and run the grinder briefly manually and listen.
> 
> I did it on mine when I received just as a check. It ran slower and slower over a period of about 10 secs, burrs rubbing hard, generating heat and making them rub even harder. I backed the outer burr off so that I could just about here a change in the noise the motor made at a setting of 1. It sounded very slightly busy. Light rubbing - similar idea to the chirps people use on flat burrs. I didn't envisage using a setting of 1 and actually at 2 they just about ran clear. Always make your final adjustments in the same direction as well. I'd suggest for instance if setting coarser go too coarse and then fine to the adjustment you want. Also discard some grinds each time you make an adjustment. They don't retain much so a few grams will do say circa 5, more than they retain but best to make sure that the last setting has been cleared out of the grinder. I'd also suggest that you run the grinder if making larger changes going finer.


It sounds like you might be getting channelling. That can sometimes be seen on top of a used puck - a hole in it or something like that. Heavy clumps in the grounds can also encourage it. People break them up with a cocktail stick or a mini whisk. Clumps can be expected with some beans. Origin don't seem to offer your bean at the moment so pass but if a strong naturally processed bean clumping may be more likely.

Too little or too much coffee can cause some strange things to happen. If having to grind too fine I'd guess too little which usually leaves a rather wet muddy puck. One trick people who use a similar machine to yours do is to place a coin on top of the grinds after tamping and then fit and remove the portafilter. If the coin leaves a distinct impression too much, no impression may be too little. I don't do that so no idea what coin. I'd guess a 10p just about leaving no impression could be about right or maybe a 2p.

John

-


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys. Will come back with more info when I pull another shot.

i do notice that I have a little water on top of the puck when finished but nothing major. I read that this can be caused by too fine a grind but if I went coarser then it would just be too quick.

Will try and get a video next time.

this is the coffee I'm using:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crippy said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Will come back with more info when I pull another shot.
> 
> i do notice that I have a little water on top of the puck when finished but nothing major. I read that this can be caused by too fine a grind but if I went coarser then it would just be too quick.
> 
> ...


This is not related to grind, ignore it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MWJB said:


> This is not related to grind, ignore it.


Could just be down to no 3 way valve or something along that line. I'm not familiar with the machine - a muddy puck isn't one just has water on the top - more a description of it.

John

-


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I've had the same problem recently while trying to dial in and solved it by grinding courser. As stated above I was experiencing a trickling flow at first then gradually speeding up to a torrent as the puck channelled. Grinding courser slowed the overall shot time down but I'd run out of a beans by the time I had figured it out.


----------

